# Which one is more aesthetic to you? Bulova Marine Star 98B209 vs Sea King 96B229



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

I saw both of these on ebay and can't decide which one I like better!! What do you guys think? Anyone here own either one?


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Personally I don't like either one because it appears they both have non-rotating bezels that look like they should rotate. For me, fake designs or features with no benefit are a no-no. BUT if I overlook my pet peeves, I pick the Sea King because it has a more interesting design that is less cluttered. I like the second hand better. The numeral 12 gives a solid reference point. It's a 300 meter instead of 200m.

I assume the Marine Star is a self winding mechanical while the Sea King is a quartz, which may or may not be important to you. I think the 262Hz still has a sweep second hand, but do you want a battery watch?

I would rather 'AUTOMATIC' have been below a less stylized 200M indication and eliminate DIVERS altogether. Notice how the Sea King manages to get three lines of text at 6 o'clock and it looks better with the cleaner dial.

Hands down the Sea King for aesthetics.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

The Sea King's bezel actually rotates, but not the Marine Star's

go to 3:39


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Then that just solidifies my opinion that the Sea King is the better watch. It's closer to a real diver. Here's some good live coverage of the Sea King on this forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f67/bulova-sea-king-96b228-262khz-300m-diver-2193337.html


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Well I've gone and done it! As a result of this post, I just bought a Sea King off the bay. I don't know who you are CJ, but don't go starting anymore aesthetics threads. I will ignore if you do. Cheers!


----------



## Chromatech (May 19, 2012)

Midoman said:


> Well I've gone and done it! As a result of this post, I just bought a Sea King off the bay. I don't know who you are CJ, but don't go starting anymore aesthetics threads. I will ignore if you do. Cheers!


Lol, Congrats! Enjoy!


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

I just bit the bullet myself and also bought it


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

Please post up here how well you like your watch. That seller has a few I'm interested in and I would like to know about your experience with them and level of satisfaction. I bought my Sea King from an individual.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

I want to get this exact strap also to put it on


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

I like that a lot. It's easy to change the vibe of this watch with different straps and bracelets. I want the steel mesh. Mine is coming with extra straps.


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

The King has landed! Got mine earlier than I thought and all is better than described. Words and pictures don't do this watch justice; WAY more appealing in person. I've already switched to the canvas strap which is really comfortable. The stock rubber strap is really good but not for land diving in the summer. For reference, my wrist is 8.25 inches.


----------



## dwilliams851 (Jun 16, 2017)

The watch and strap combination is stunning! Congratulations on the new watch, very nice indeed.

(Thanks for the message, my work computer credentials won't let me respond directly.)

Cheers


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Jockey:
Considered both these Bulovas but went with 96B231 and 232. Precisionist movement
Already owned one Marine Star in black PVD.

X Traindriver Art


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

FedEx tracking says I'll get mine tomorrow!!

Midoman, funny how you initially said you didn't like it. But I'm glad you do! Now I'm patiently waiting for mine to get here tomorrow


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

My small collection of Sea Kings


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

kuhar said:


> My small collection of Sea Kings
> View attachment 12487191


have a link for that metal strap on your 3rd Sea King? That looks nice!


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

CamelJockey said:


> have a link for that metal strap on your 3rd Sea King? That looks nice!


It is original Sea King strap from the second one 98B244.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Have any idea where I can buy that strap, or one similar to it?


But I guess another issue would be if I bought a band similar to that, it probably won't come with the curved part, just the straight edge


----------



## kuhar (Apr 12, 2016)

CamelJockey said:


> Have any idea where I can buy that strap, or one similar to it?
> 
> But I guess another issue would be if I bought a band similar to that, it probably won't come with the curved part, just the straight edge


Look at this on eBay http://www.ebay.com/itm/122334674133 http://www.ebay.com/itm/122334670754
http://www.ebay.com/itm/122334679078

Poslano z mojega Nexus 7 z uporabo Tapatalk


----------



## Midoman (Aug 31, 2017)

You don't mess with the kuhar. He's the Sea King king. I will have more than one myself.


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

kuhar said:


> Look at this on eBay BULOVA 98B244 SEA KING QUARTER BAND MEN'S WATCH S/S 24.00 MM LUG X 43.00 MM LONG BULOVA 98B244 SEA KING QUARTER BAND MEN&apos;S WATCH S/S 24.00 MM LUG X 52.00 MM LONG | eBay
> BULOVA 98B244 SEA KING CLASP MEN&apos;S WATCH STAINLESS STEEL 22 MM LINK 52.50 LONG | eBay
> 
> Poslano z mojega Nexus 7 z uporabo Tapatalk


Why would he sell the strap in separate pieces like that?? I just emailed him asking if he'd put it together and make a deal to sell it whole


----------



## CamelJockey (Jan 5, 2014)

Just got my Sea King today and I'm very happy with it! I thought it was going to be larger than my Precisionist but it's basically the same size


----------



## weldor (May 3, 2017)

I have one of the 98b209 Marine Srtar watches on the way. Can anyone tell me what movement is inside. I'm pretty sure it it Miyota but which one. I probably got the lesser deal when I traded a Vostok North pole auto for it but the Vostok was to heavy and large. thanks in advance.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

This is the Bulova im waiting for, best looking watches they have imo, the devil divers, reissues should be hitting the stores soon, anybody know when?


----------



## BillSWPA (Feb 19, 2015)

I have been wearing a Sea King for about a year. I have the non-chronograph version with black ion bond finish and metal bracelet. I have only reset the watch for daylight savings time, and it has not been off by more than 2 seconds. The lume is excellent and long lasting.

The only thing I would change is the size and weight. A 48 mm diameter case and 1/2 lb. total weight are a bit much. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

It's right in the name. It's the King.


----------



## Lawrence_S (May 29, 2018)

Cobia said:


> View attachment 13165763
> 
> 
> This is the Bulova im waiting for, best looking watches they have imo, the devil divers, reissues should be hitting the stores soon, anybody know when?


I can't quite figure out what the silver rings around the hour markers are in this render? Looks like someone shot up the face with a .22 pellet rifle.


----------



## Lawrence_S (May 29, 2018)

Lawrence_S said:


> I can't quite figure out what the silver rings around the hour markers are in this render? Looks like someone shot up the face with a .22 pellet rifle.


Well after looking at an original on the 'bay I have to say they reproduced the applied indice "boxes" (for lack of a better term) rather well.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Lawrence_S said:


> I can't quite figure out what the silver rings around the hour markers are in this render? Looks like someone shot up the face with a .22 pellet rifle.


It's actually an acrylic cylinder that comes up from the dial, what, maybe 3 mm? The lume is laid below it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrence_S (May 29, 2018)

tayloreuph said:


> It's actually an acrylic cylinder that comes up from the dial, what, maybe 3 mm? The lume is laid below it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Tayloruph. Makes much more sense now.


----------

